# Tabatha's 15 Gallon Algae & Daphnia Tank



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sunday I started my 15 gallon algae & daphnia experimental tank. It is currently quarantining some floating plants (which will be removed in about a week or 2) and pond snails. I have a nano filter on it, not to filter the water but rather to keep the water moving, no media.

This tank is located in my garden shed, on the other side of the large window which faces east.

Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to find a pond or 2 where I can collect daphnia.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Your shed is nicer (and bigger) than my house.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I bet your house has more insulation!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice shed!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, here's the story behind our house...

I found it on MLS one early Sunday morning, I woke up TheDogFather and told him I'd found the house of our dreams. He didn't believe me until he saw the listing. We phoned the agent immediately and saw the house that afternoon and put an offer in the following week.

The neighborhood is the oldest in Ajax, the houses were built for the workers of the munitions factory but the war ended shortly thereafter. They turned the munitions factory into part of U of T where they taught architecture and engineering, "Tom" took both and became a teacher.

He purchased the house, dug out the basement, installed enough rebar for a 3 story house (this is a bungalow) and twice as much concrete as was necessary. The floor joists are all steel I beams so there are no structural walls in the basement.

He proceeded to build this house around the old war time house and once finished the shell, tore down the old house. The separate shed and garage echo the roof line of the house, very clever.

Unfortunately Tom was not a nice man but we thank him for the house nonetheless. He starved himself to death with a freezer full of food after his wife went into the hospital for "falling down the stairs". "Bea" outlived him for 2 years and after her recovery in hospital, went into a nursing home where she passed away.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That ain't no shed, thems are houses made to look like a shed ta me.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> That ain't no shed, thems are houses made to look like a shed ta me.


When is your move-in date? LOL!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Were you at the DRAS meeting on Tuesday? I could have brought you a starter culture of daphnia.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

BillD said:


> Were you at the DRAS meeting on Tuesday? I could have brought you a starter culture of daphnia.


Yes I was! I'm trying to figure out who you are! Looks like I'll be nominated to do the memberships next season. 

We have to run out to Courtice Saturday but otherwise don't have any other plans, are you around/available? Perhaps we could meet at BA's?

Believe it or not, I'm having a hard time getting the algae started, LOL!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

try adding a little ammonia to the water. You should have algae in no time


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I added whiteclouds to the tank and was planning to add spixis, don't know how safe ammonia would be...


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I added whiteclouds to the tank and was planning to add spixis, don't know how safe ammonia would be...


It wouldn't... I didn't realize there was fish in the tank.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I'm holding them for Katalyst, it's actually cooler in the shed than it is in the house and being a cold water fish, thought they'd be more comfortable out there.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Yes I was! I'm trying to figure out who you are! Looks like I'll be nominated to do the memberships next season.
> 
> We have to run out to Courtice Saturday but otherwise don't have any other plans, are you around/available? Perhaps we could meet at BA's?
> 
> Believe it or not, I'm having a hard time getting the algae started, LOL!


My name tag (BillD) fell off a few times (were you wearing one?). 
If you have fish in the tank, you can't grow daphnia. For them to do well, you need green water. In order to get green water, you need nutrient rich water, and lots of light. You don't want algae growing on the tank sides. Some people take old tank water and put it outside in a 2 litre soda bottle. If you get the fish out, drop me a note and I'll give you some starter. Daphnia don't seem to like really warm water, although I usually mange to keep some alive through the summer.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Live plants will also give off aleochemicals which prevent the formation of algae if you have enough of them in there. Depending on the snails youve got they could be taking it out of the water too. Ramshorns are voracious algae eaters for example. Not that I'm really one to talk.. I can get algae but Im the only fool on earth who can't make green water :/.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

BillD said:


> My name tag (BillD) fell off a few times (were you wearing one?).
> If you have fish in the tank, you can't grow daphnia. For them to do well, you need green water. In order to get green water, you need nutrient rich water, and lots of light. You don't want algae growing on the tank sides. Some people take old tank water and put it outside in a 2 litre soda bottle. If you get the fish out, drop me a note and I'll give you some starter. Daphnia don't seem to like really warm water, although I usually mange to keep some alive through the summer.


No one gave me a name tag!  We sat at the end of the table where George was this past meeting...

I read somewhere that in order to get green water and feed daphnia, you could add a small amount of manure to the tank! I'll wait till the white clouds have gone before I do that!

Still no algae. I took out the majority of riccia on the w/e.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Cory said:


> Live plants will also give off aleochemicals which prevent the formation of algae if you have enough of them in there. Depending on the snails youve got they could be taking it out of the water too. Ramshorns are voracious algae eaters for example. Not that I'm really one to talk.. I can get algae but Im the only fool on earth who can't make green water :/.


Nah, there's less than a hand full (2 maybe) of pond snails in the tank and I mentioned to Bill, I took out most of the riccia and duck weed on the w/e. The minnows are still there for now.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> No one gave me a name tag!  We sat at the end of the table where George was this past meeting...
> 
> I read somewhere that in order to get green water and feed daphnia, you could add a small amount of manure to the tank! I'll wait till the white clouds have gone before I do that!
> 
> Still no algae. I took out the majority of riccia on the w/e.


I was the old guy sitting directly in front of George. Name tags are with the sign in book George has; some for members and some for guests. Helps break the ice when you know whom your speaking to.
Manure will usually cause green water, as well as (I have heard) fertilizer such as Miracle Gro. Dog stools did wonders on my pool cover.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

BillD said:


> I was the old guy sitting directly in front of George. Name tags are with the sign in book George has; some for members and some for guests. Helps break the ice when you know whom your speaking to.
> Manure will usually cause green water, as well as (I have heard) fertilizer such as Miracle Gro. Dog stools did wonders on my pool cover.


ROFLAO, that's so nasty!  Once the fishies go home, I'll put in some manure.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*The Insanely Successful Neglected Tank!*

Remember my garden shed tank?

More snails and cherry/cammo shrimp than you can shake a stick at! Oh yeah, remember I was holding some white cloud minnows for Kate? Yeah, I have a fry in there too! Now I'm thinking I'll put my pregnant Cardinal in there with a few males. Bet they'd spawn!

There is frogbit, riccia, moss & lots of lush green algae. I put my apple snails in there earlier this week and there's a HUGE clutch at the top of the tank!! I plan to leave it there to hatch (or not hatch) naturally as there's a lid on this tank to keep the moisture in.

No heater, no lights, go figure! I love it!

Forgot to mention, 1 water change per month!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pics of Neglected Garden Shed Tank*

Feeding Shrimp










Apple Snail Clutch










Full Tank Shot








​


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats Tabatha how hot do you figure the tank gets .Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Pat, I haven't got a clue. It only gets morning sun, the window faces east. White clouds are cold water fish but the fry seems to be doing well.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Tabatha I would like to try one I have a empty 10 gal maybe Ill try it out.


----------

